# Fahrtechniktraining Alte Ziegelei Mainz 24.4.2005



## MR FREERIDE (17. April 2005)

Hallo

Wie üblich um diese Zeit findet wieder das beliebte Fahrtechnik-Training in der Alten Ziegelei statt!

Los gehts am Sonntag den 24.4. um 11:00 Uhr.

Es wird drei Gruppen geben (Absolute Beginner, Einsteiger und Fortgeschrittene) die jeweils von einem Qualifizierten Trainer gecoacht werden. Das Ganze ist natürlich *KOSTENLOS UND UNVERBINDLICH* .

Bitte denkt an den Helm da eine Teilnahme ohne Helm nicht möglich ist.
Mindestalter ist 14 Jahre, nach oben hin sind keine Grenzen gesetzt    .

Anmelden könnt ihr euch hier im Forum oder per mail an [email protected] 

Dann freue ich mich auf einen schönen Sonntag mit euch...


Hier noch was fürn Appetit. Dazu werden wir aber wahrscheinlich noch nicht kommen   











Gruß, Martin


----------



## REXartemis (17. April 2005)

ich glaube da komme ich mal vorbei

mir muss nur wer erklären wo die ziegelei liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nacho (18. April 2005)

In diesem Jahr habe ich es bisher noch nicht geschafft an irgend einer der Clubtouren mitzufahren, leider   
Denke daher, dass das Farhrtechniktraining ein guter Einstig in die Saison ist. Merke mir den Sonntag vor und würde gerne in der Einsteigergruppe mitfahren.

Ciao, Alexandra


----------



## klaus1 (18. April 2005)

Werde auch kommen.

Sollte man da die Klickies besser zu hause lassen, oder kann man als Anfänger die Dinger dran lassen?


----------



## Ripman (18. April 2005)

klaus1 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde auch kommen.
> 
> Sollte man da die Klickies besser zu hause lassen, oder kann man als Anfänger die Dinger dran lassen?



Hi Klaus,
Plattformpedale, besser ist das 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (18. April 2005)

Und für alle Ortsunkundigen habe ich extra noch ne Karte gemalt. Tja, so bin ich halt 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MR FREERIDE (19. April 2005)

achja, clickies solltet ihr besser zuhause lassen... Habsch ja ganz vergessen.

Danke für diese perfekte Karte!


----------



## TH64 (19. April 2005)

Hey,
würde gerne am Fahrtechnik-Training teilnehmen,
muß aber leider arbeiten    

Gruß Thomas


----------



## REXartemis (19. April 2005)

also wenn sich wer aus richtung wiesbaden aufmachtbitte bescheid sagen

alleine da hin zu gurken is zieeeemlich langweilig


----------



## Yoko (19. April 2005)

Würd gern hinkommen evtl jemand aus mz hechtsheim lust mit mir hinzufahren? da ich nit wirklich n plan hab wo das iz...und mich Xmal verfahren werd..*gg*

Yoko..


----------



## matthias2003 (22. April 2005)

Ich komme auch!

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd_1969 (22. April 2005)

Ich  bin auch dabei


----------



## ebersheimer (23. April 2005)

komme auch, freue mich mal in die höheren weihen der zeigelei eingeführt zu werden 
komme aus ebersheim, man kann sich ja am mcDo treffen, richtung bundeswehr, direkt nach der autobahn links, dann wieder rechts, da wo viele bäume sind, sind etwa 5 minuten ... werd wohl vorher noch n stündchen am rhein, einfahren, einschieben, wenn ich net verpenn 

p.s.: hat jemand interesse an einem 70cm syntace vector dh lenker mit 12° afaik? rot/schwarze dx-Bremshebel? lx-9fach sti? kann ich dann grad mitbringen


----------



## Floyd_1969 (24. April 2005)

Ich kann leider doch nicht kommen .


----------



## Werner (24. April 2005)

Zur Erinnerung an das heutige Fahrtechnik-Training hier noch ein paar Bilder:

hier geht´s zu den Bildern 

Bis die Tage...
... Werner


----------



## klaus1 (24. April 2005)

Hallo Werner,


nochmals herzlichen Dank für das Spezialtraining, hast Du einfach super gemacht.   

Überhaupt bin ich da in einen klasse Verein geraten, wird alles locker gehandhabt ohne jeglichen Leistungsdruck. Denke mal das gibts in der BRD leider sehr selten, meist wird ohne Rücksicht auf Leistungsvermögen des Einzelnen gebolzt auf Teufel komm raus.Neue Mitgliedsanwärter werden dadurch direkt demotiviert und kommen dann nicht mehr.  
Würde mich freuen, wenn unser Verein da die große Ausnahme bliebe, allerdings hab ich bei soviel netten Mitgliedern da auch keine Bedenken.


----------



## ebersheimer (24. April 2005)

ja kewl, ich bin nach dem tag richtig müd und werd mich gleich ins bettchen legen - das nächste mal bestimmt wieder dabei, dann mit etwas gebremsterem drang 

danke ans den club und unseren guide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cozmox (25. April 2005)

Hi,
ja das Fahrtechniktraining war echt spitze. Lockere Leute, lockerer Instructor mit viel Ahnung. Das war mein erster Kontakt mit den Ingelheimern und ich war überrascht wie aufgeschlossen und symatisch alle waren. Man kam sich zwar des öffteren wie ein totaler Bewegungsvollidiot vor (was? Bunnyhop erst vorne dann hinten hoch, wie soll das gehen?    Ach soooo!!! Ok ich umfahre das Hindernis!!! ) aber es war trotzdem richtig gut.  
Entschuldigen wollte ich mich noch für die grässlich quitschende Bremse (die dann doch nicht gebremmst hat) Also Ihr wart alle sehr geduldig - Danke.
Habe auch neue Beläge drauf und hab die Montage des Bremssattels geändert. Bremmst im Moment wie Anker, mal sehen ob es so bleibt.

Großer Wermuthstropfen war der Aufbruch meines Autos, aber da kann man nix machen.

Gruß 

Ingo


----------



## Bettina (26. April 2005)

Hallo Werner,
auch von uns noch mal vielen Dank für die gelungene Trainingseinheit. Es hat großen Spaß gemacht.  Was es gebracht hat werden wir ja am Donnerstag sehen!   
Du hast das richtig klasse gemacht, Evelin schwärmt heute noch von davon!   
So freuen wir uns jetzt auf das Technik-Mädels-Camp im Sommer und hoffen, dass das auch Spaß macht!


Bis denn, Bettina


----------



## Werner (26. April 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren, 

schön, wenn man so positive Rückmeldungen bekommt,  da spreche ich bestimmt auch im Namen von "Mr.Freeride" alias Martin!

Wir sehen uns am Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Samstag .... Sonntag oder eben an einem der anderen Beinhart-Biketreff und -Touren-Tage...

...Werner


----------



## Rockside (27. April 2005)

Echt prima war das Fahrtechniktraining. Dickes Lob an Martin, den Trainer unserer Gruppe.  
Abwechslungsreich mit Anspruch mal etwas auszuprobieren, was man sonst so noch nicht gefahren hat.  


Schade, daß das mit dem Autoeinbruch passiert ist, am hellichten Tag. Wo leben wir denn?


----------



## Tweety (27. April 2005)

Ej Rolf,

denn kannste jetz' wohl richtig springen, wa?   

Gruß
Tweety


----------



## Rockside (27. April 2005)

Ja tatsächlich, immer locker leicht wie eine Feder.....   Wenn mein Rad bloß net so schwer wär.  

Aber Du weisst ja, ich arbeite dran.  

Gruss,
Rolf


----------

